# TX Abroad Article in Infertility World



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

This may sound like a bit of shameless self-promotion but we wrote an article for Infertility World last year and have just realised it was published eight weeks ago.

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=471&Itemid=32

Hope newbies find it informative and hope all you old lags feel we've captured at least some of your experiences.

A&E


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just read the article - thanks - it's very informative and I'm sure people new to all this will find it easier after reading it.
Thanks for doing your bit to inform everyone else about why we are doing this 
Tea


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Really good article which clearly set out the issues that most people worry about before embarking on treatment abroad.

Ruth


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

well done!  Well written ....  definately keep this as a link to refer newbies to 

bubbles to you ....


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

oops i meant bibbles!


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Dear A&E,

  Smashing article - you've captured the facts & feelings so well, you've distilled some of the most important wisdom in such an accessible way.

Cheers to both of you - wish Id had this when I started out. Hope it helps all those Newbies make a good choice.

Good luck with your tx.

Ollyx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

well done A and E!  Very good read for new members; hopefully it can be posted somewhere were they can easily find it on FF.

b123  : bonnie


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks to all for the positive reception.

A&E


----------

